# Đánh giá review Macbook air 2018 – So sánh điểm khác biệt giữa Macbook air 2018 và 2017



## DonKihote (10/11/18)

So sánh với chiếc MacBook Air 2017, trang bị chip Intel Core i5 thế hệ thứ 5 với tốc độ xung nhịp 1.8GHz, MacBook Air 2018 có điểm hiệu năng đơn nhân cao hơn 27% và đa nhân cao hơn 28%. Giá Macbook air 2018 phiên bản RAM 8GB bộ nhớ trong 128GB màu vàng hồng hiện là 37,5 triệu đồng.

*So sánh laptop Apple Macbook air 2018 và 2017*

*

*
​Nhận định: qua sự so sánh trên ta nhận thấy ngay được Macbook air 2018 mỏng hơn, nhẹ hơn so với Macbook air 2017. Được nâng cấp hơn về cấu hình Ram, bộ nhớ SSD và sử dụng màn hình Retina như người anh em Macbook pro.

*

*
_Đánh giá review Macbook air 2018 – So sánh điểm khác biệt giữa Macbook air 2018 và 2017_​
Nhìn bề ngoài của laptop Macbook air 2018 ta có thể thấy được khá nhiều nét tương đồng với Macbook pro. Nếu những ai yêu thích quả táo sáng thì giờ đây nó đã không còn nữa. Logo của máy không còn phát sáng như trước mà thay vào đó thay thế bằng logo thép giống với những gì Apple làm với MacBook Pro từ đời 2016 trở đi.

*

*
_So sánh laptop Apple Macbook air 2018 và 2017_​
Mở nắp máy ra bạn sẽ thấy thêm những điểm thay đổi mới, tất nhiên cũng có nhiều điểm giống với _MacBook Pro_. Hai cạnh trái phải của bàn phím đã xuất hiện hai dải loa và Apple cho biết hệ thống loa mới này cho âm lượng lớn hơn 25% và âm bass gấp 2 lần thế hệ cũ.

Bàn phím cũng là điểm đáng nói khi chuyển sang dạng bướm (butterfly) thế hệ thứ ba, tương tự như trên MacBook Pro 2018. Hơn nữa, bàn rê Trackpad cũng được chuyển sang dạng Force Touch với kích thước lớn hơn 20%, giúp người dùng có thể thao tác thoải mái hơn trước.

*

*
_Bàn phím cũng là điểm đáng nói khi chuyển sang dạng bướm (butterfly) thế hệ thứ ba, tương tự như trên MacBook Pro 2018_​
Điểm sáng giá nhất của chiếc laptop Apple này chính là màn hình Retina 13,3 inch với độ phân giải 2560 x 1600 pixel, viền màn hình màu đen (trước đây phần viền này có màu bạc trùng tông với thân máy) và được “gọt” mỏng đi.

Nhìn sang cạnh máy, người dùng _MacBook Air_ mới sẽ không còn thấy cổng kết nối USB và cổng sạc Magsafe thông thường nữa, thay vào đó là hai cổng USB-C. Và ở cạnh phải cũng chỉ còn duy nhất cổng tai nghe 3,5 mm, không khác gì MacBook Pro 13 inch hiện nay. Với sự thay đổi này, người dùng sẽ phải cần đến adapter để có thể đọc được thẻ nhớ SD. Một lưu ý nhỏ là hai cổng USB-C mới còn đóng vai trò của cổng Thunderbolt 3, cho phép người dùng kết nối máy với eGPU (GPU rời), màn hình độ phân giải 5K hay ổ cứng gắn ngoài với băng thông lớn.

*

*
_hai cổng USB-C trên Macbook air 2018_​
Vị trí đặt phím Power giờ đây đã xuất hiện cảm biến vân tay Touch ID, có thể nói đây là công nghệ bảo mật vân tay đầu tiên xuất hiện trên hệ sinh thái MacBook của Apple và tạo nên sự khác biệt. Dữ liệu vân tây của người dùng được bảo vệ bên trong con chip Apple T2 như MacBook Pro.

Với bộ vi xử lý Core i5 1,6 GHz, RAM 8GB và bộ nhớ trong 128GB, _laptop Apple_ MacBook Air 2018 được cài sẵn hệ điều hành macOS Mojave 10.14.1 mới đồng thời có điểm hiệu năng đơn nhân là 4.200 và đa nhân là 7.800 điểm.

So sánh với chiếc _MacBook Air 2017_, trang bị chip Intel Core i5 thế hệ thứ 5 với tốc độ xung nhịp 1.8GHz, MacBook Air 2018 có điểm hiệu năng đơn nhân cao hơn 27% và đa nhân cao hơn 28%. Và ngạc nhiên hơn khi đọ sức với MacBook Pro 2017 (phiên bản không có Touch Bar), MacBook Air 2018 có điểm hiệu năng đơn nhân tương đương và đa nhân thấp hơn khoảng 16%. Điều này chứng tỏ sức mạnh của MacBook Air 2018 là rất đáng nể.

*

*
_sức mạnh của MacBook Air 2018 là rất đáng nể_​
*Giá MacBook Air 2018 bao nhiêu tiền ?*
Hiện trên thị trường mới chỉ xuất hiện phiên bản MacBook Air 2018 RAM 8GB bộ nhớ trong 128GB màu vàng hồng. Giá Macbook air 2018 phiên bản này hiện đang có giá xách tay là 37,5 triệu đồng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

